# My Manueli And His 400 Lt Tank



## antonis t83 (Jul 16, 2009)

my manueli about 25cm in a 400lt planted tank with small fishes.
this set up is running about 3 months with no lost of fishes.

photos and videos


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Gorgeous Fish and set up


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow tank is breath taking aswell as the manny!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

sweet set up! manny has gill curl...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

absolutely stunning tank and fish


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice lookin setup. can you post the specs? lighting, filter, types of community fish in the tank etc


----------



## antonis t83 (Jul 16, 2009)

thank you all for your replies.
some information for my aquarium

JUWEL RIO 400 lt aquarium
151cm Χ 51cm Χ 62cm
plants:echinodorus (amazonicus, bleheri, tenellus, magdalensis), java fern, java moss, valisneria gigantea, anubia nana 
other fishes: 40 cardinal tetra, 10 rummy nose tetra, 5 otocinclus afinis, 2 siamese algae eater, 1 panaque nigrolineatus, 1 clown botia
lighting:2 Χ 54 Watt Τ5 and moonlight led
filtering: internal juwel box (jumbo) 1000l/h, external eheim 2229 1000l/h + eheim 2180 1700l/h with substrat pro and sera siporax
heating:300 watt jager heater
cooling:5 fan cools
Temperature Controller:eliwell ic915
CO2:5lt flask with aqua light ph controller
UV:9 Watt aqua medic
pH:6,5
GH:<5
ΚΗ:<3
ΝΗ3:0
ΝΟ2:0
ΝΟ3:<10
Temperature:28,5C


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

stunning tank man


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

tank looks amazing... stunning manny


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

man look at that jaw snapping!! what a fast bite

that manny to awesome
one of the coolest piranha ive seen on this site yet. and thats sayin something


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Beautiful tank and Manny. Great job.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

wooow look very nice


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Very very nice.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

GORGEOUS!!! Now thats what a true piranha habitat should look like. Excellent my friend.


----------



## antonis t83 (Jul 16, 2009)

thank you all for your comments

a new video from manueli


----------



## antonis t83 (Jul 16, 2009)

!!!!!


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Just Amazing setup and fish bro


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazing manny and set up. Feeling very jealous right about now.


----------

